# Orlando Fl bassing trip



## bassinmurse (Oct 15, 2015)

Heading to orlando on a family vaca over xmas holiday. Hitting disney world and universal parks. Was wondering if anyone could suggest a guide service or a lake thats accessible for shore fishing in the orlando area?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

https://bassonline.com/florida-lakes/lake-apopka/
https://bassonline.com/florida-lakes/lake-toho/
Really good bluegill fishing from the shore and there are some beeeeeeg bass in this area also.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Actually there is some excellent bass fishing with Disneyworld, you'd have to find the information of the how's and why's and such. You could also fish from shore in places around Lk, Okeechobee, but I would suggest that no matter where you fish from shore, be mindful of gators, and snakes. Don't think snakes will be a problem that time of year, but the gators. You can fish almost any canal too, bound to be some bass, or some other fish in there, there always is. Don't be afraid to check with any bait shops, they may give you some ideas.


----------



## bassinmurse (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for your tips...from the research i did on the disney world bass trips, they dont catch the biggums that i wanna go for..you know, the florida strain 8-10lbers! Was thinking of xhecking out the surrounding lakes and bait shops for spots to shore fish..


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I would look closely at Lake Toho. Red's fish came is where I went out from. I don't know if Red's is still up and running or not, guess you could Google it. I had a great time there and got a 9 3/4 # there.


----------

